# Hello, my name is Kojak



## Spyder (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm Kojak (by the way I'm not bald) and I am a grey and white 7 month old kitten who's owner is Steph. I am the only cat in the house, the only pet as a matter of fact! Well actually there are fish and a frog at my house, they are very interesting to watch. I live in Ohio and have been with Steph for 4 months, though it feels like my whole life! She's very nice and she takes care of me. I will ask her to post some pictures of me soon.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Kojak! 

You're the only pet who counts.  

Hopefully Steph will post pictures soon.


----------



## Spyder (Jan 22, 2008)

Yup, she is soon, after she finishes her homework, of course.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Kojak! Do you like lollipops? :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Spyder (Jan 22, 2008)

Steph tried to give me one but I didn't like the smell...too sour  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

welcome!~


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the two of you!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------

